# acess DOS Compaq presario



## chevmalibu (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know what key to press to go directly to DOS I want defrag the hard drive as I am getting error messages, Compaq presario 3000
Windows XP Professional


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

You can't got to DOS in XP, but you can Open a Command Prompt, which is quite similar.
*Start | Run*, type *cmd*, Press *Enter*

Or *Start | All Programs | Accessories | Command Prompt*

Why do you need to do this from a Command Prompt? Is defrag not starting when you click it's Icon on the Start Menu?

Also, what errors are you getting? If it's disk errors, defrag won't fix them, you'd need to run chkdsk instead.


----------

